# Hell/heaven or inexistence?



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

You are given 2 possibilities and you have to choose 1 of them:
1-50% chance to go to heaven and 50% chance to go to hell. *
2-100% chance to stop existing forever.
Which one would you choose?
*Take the descriptions of heaven or hell as your religion says. If you're not religious, take them as they are described in the Bible.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd prefer inexistence. Hell in the Bible sounds absolutely miserable and Heaven in the Bible sounds terribly mundane. I'd prefer this life over Biblical heaven.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

I wouldn't even want to go to heaven. It would be the most annoying thing of all time.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

I'd like to start with somewhat of a disclaimer - I'm biased, I hold on to my opinion, but I'm not forcing it on anyone. Everyone is free to think and believe whatever they want.

So, the answer to the topic really depends on your view of heaven and hell. Actually, hell is the more debatable thing, since heaven cannot be anything else than "eternal bliss". According to some passages in the Bible (Psalm 37, Revelation 14 and others), hell might not be an eternal torture:

Psalm 37:20 
"But the wicked shall perish, and the enemies of the LORD shall be as the fat of lambs: they shall consume; into smoke shall they consume away."

Revelation 14:11
"And the smoke of their torment ascendeth up for ever and ever: and they have no rest day nor night, who worship the beast and his image, and whosoever receiveth the mark of his name."

If God is love, then the idea of eternal torture does not correspond with Him. Different sins should have different punishment, and it just won't be fair to receive the same, *eternal* punishment for each and every case. This is not justice - not in a way a true, loving god should, and would, judge. So, it sounds pretty logical that God would punish each and every sinner according to their deeds, just like Jesus preached. So, one could be put through literal hell for a while, other would stay there much longer. 

Furthermore, how can there be heaven/paradise, and simultaneously a separate ongoing hell? God has claimed numerous times in the Bible that the old world shall pass - our whole Earth would be renewed once His kingdom is established. And there cannot be any other way, since sin would be gone forever. However, the "smoke" of sin - the memory, should last forever. This harmonises with God's will as presented throughout the Bible. If hell was everlasting, where would it be? Perhaps other dimensions would somewhat explain this, but its quite grotesque to have a blissful dimensions where God and all the saints live for eternity, while in another one people burn forever. I don't see how a god of love would allow that.

Here's another quote from Malachi 4:

"1 For, behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven; and all the proud, yea, and all that do wickedly, shall be stubble: and the day that cometh shall burn them up, saith the LORD of hosts, that it shall leave them neither root nor branch.	
2 But unto you that fear my name shall the Sun of righteousness arise with healing in his wings; and ye shall go forth, and grow up as calves of the stall.	
3 And ye shall tread down the wicked; for they shall be ashes under the soles of your feet in the day that I shall do this, saith the LORD of hosts."

It's basically stated that all who do wickedly would burn down completely, leaving only ashes. If hell is buring forever, why are there ashes?

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that hell might not be eternal, and if it's not, God's justice, and love, become so easy to understand - sin and be punished by burning in hell and ultimately perishing forever, OR have firm faith and practice it - and by presenting your love to Him throughout your life, you can live with Him forever. 

I heard/read long ago that the idea of eternal hell was made by the "twisted Christianity" as a weapon to induce fear, AND to collect money. And since we're talking about God here, one cannot close their eyes as to who is pulling the strings behind such twists and turns to Christianity. There is a certain, fallen angel, who just loves to see men without faith or people who are angry towards God for one reason or another - lack of money, fame, luck, health. Well, that angel currently rules the world, and is furious because he knows that his time is almost up, and his final joy is to bring down as much people as he could with him to their fiery doom. 

Even those who prefer science to believing in God should keep in mind that if He exists, and they believe and practice their faith, they could one day explore the Universe and any other places/dimensions there are, right along the same God that they bash. It's really black and white situation, folks. If you have a quest for knowledge, for truth, for anything you can think of, there is only one way to quench your thirst. Rejecting God is just absurd when you think about it in that way.

As much as I'm loopy, depressed or whatever you can call it, choosing to stop existing forever would just be the ultimate act of egoism/narcissism. I view it as "f*** the authorities, I live my own life, I decide what I think and do, and I want to be gone forever, even though if there's God, even though He died for my sins so I can live forever with Him, nor do I care about the people I'm leaving behind, or the message that I'm sending by choosing to perish forever". That's how I view it - and it does not mean I haven't thought of it - on the contrary. That's when I feel at my life's lowest point. The only thing that can lift you is hope. But if there's no God, what hope do you have? In the randomness of quantum physics? Or the self-flattering thought that what I did and said throughout my life would echo through history? You tell me. All I know is that the most happy people I've seen are those who are married, with children, AND all hold their faith in God. That's how I see it, your experience may vary 

To sum it up, if there is God as described in the Bible, the most natural and logical thing would be to follow Him no matter what, since only He knows the answer, only He can give you joy, peace, only He could be trusted, and if you choose His side, He offers you eternal life with Him. Even more, by just accepting Him, you are 100% assured you'll be with Him in heaven or whatever that place would be. As long as you don't let go of His hand, he won't let go. Nobody on this planet can offer you this, and it's pretty sad to think that there are people who still reject all that love. We all have done it. I can't see how one could be proud of doing it. Yet, this is what a certain creature whispers in our ear as much as possible. Pride is what ruins us.

So, if I'm with God, 100% I'm going to heaven. If I'm not - 100% I'm going to be punished for my sins when He returns(since everyone sins, and our only salvation is offered through Christ's sacrifice), and 100% I'll dissapear forever, missing our the greatest gift of all. Yeah, I cannot imagine how heaven could be fun, or adventurous after a while - but it's because we've all fallen. I cannot imagine dying forever, too - but I definitely don't want to imagine that. And the only thing that keeps me alive is that if God has given me this life, I own Him big time. Sure, I've wasted too much time, but it really depends on me - and you - where we ultimately end up. And salvation turns out to be just around the corner, by accepting God and having REAL faith in Him. At least that's what the Bible has told me.

If only it was _that_ simple - to just choose your fate...


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

In a life where some grand entity is vindictive enough to have both of these places exist I choose nonexistence. There is no heaven if there are people I know suffering eternally. It would be disgusting for me to toss my feet up and think all things are great, and good for me for making it. I would not spend my short lived life on my hands and knees thanking, worshipping, such an entity. I would rather never exist.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

THinking about this question further, even if there is a 50% chance of ME going into heaven and say I go to heaven, the chance that my everyone in my immediate family makes it in is small. There's only 4 people in my immediate family but if we each have a 50/50 chance of making it into heaven, then someone's going to hell. The chances that every single person I care about makes it into heaven is astronomically low.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Nonexistence. Nothing is worth the risk of being tortured for eternity.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

If option one is as described by MaybeNextTime's long analysis on Heaven, Hell, and God, I'll stay with option one.

However, out of one hundred of my possible selves, fifty would be condemned to hell, the other fifty ascend to heaven. Fate never really has been with me, so I'll take the second door to eternal rest.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I picked inexistence for 2 reasons:

(1) I feel like I'd probably go to Hell for being an Agnostic and that just doesn't seem very fair.

(2) It's hard for me to imagine a world where I don't feel any pain..I feel like even Heaven could have tribulations. At least if I just completely die - soul and body - I wouldn't have to experience any more problems. 

If I could go to Heaven for like a few years and then die, that'd be great. >_> But I'd want my own version of Heaven.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

#1 Satan/Hell is probably pretty cool...remember the Bible was written by God, it's gonna be bias. That many fun people all in one place, come on, how could that now work out...not sure if it's worth the risk of going to Heaven though:exterminate:


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

Non-existence.. or more accurately, loss of consciousness (as my body would still decompose etc). A 50% chance of eternal hell-fire and all that insanity is too high. Heaven, as some descriptions define it, isn't all that great either. Really, what it comes down to is definitions. Two opposite imaginary realities or become fertilizer for new life - a catalyst for growth.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Inexistence. 50% is too great a risk of Hell. I've been there and it sucks.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

I like existing far too much not to pick heaven/hell.

I like my consciousness. Whatever is going to happen to it, I'd like to keep it.

However, I don't think consciousness can survive death. You can imagine how this must make me feel.

I don't wanna die...


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Stickman said:


> I don't wanna die...


Most people don't want to die.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

nburns said:


> Most people don't want to die.


I'm aware.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Inexistence.
I wouldn't gamble with such a decision.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Stickman said:


> I like existing far too much not to pick heaven/hell.
> 
> I like my consciousness. Whatever is going to happen to it, I'd like to keep it.
> 
> ...


If God doesn't exist then you have never existed.
If he exists then you will never die. It's just that simple.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> If God doesn't exist then you have never existed.
> If he exists then you will never die. It's just that simple.


What do you mean?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Stickman said:


> What do you mean?


For something to exist, it needs to be part of something perfect. "Something" does not exist. There is either nothing or everything. That's because time restricts objects. "Something" is part of time thus it will be destroyed after some time. This means it is equivalent with nothing. On the other hand, "everything" doesn't have this property because time is part of it and not the other way around. It is the only thing that exists. "Everything" can also be called "perfection" because it includes everything, an infinite amount of everything. This is what God is. If God doesn't exists, the only thing left for you to be is nothing. If he exists then you are part of the "everything", a part of perfection that is not restricted by time , thus you can't die.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

nburns said:


> Inexistence. 50% is too great a risk of Hell. I've been there and it sucks.


 :shocked:


I'd still rather go to hell than stop existing.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> For something to exist, it needs to be part of something perfect. "Something" does not exist. There is either nothing or everything. That's because time restricts objects. "Something" is part of time thus it will be destroyed after some time. This means it is equivalent with nothing. On the other hand, "everything" doesn't have this property because time is part of it and not the other way around. It is the only thing that exists. "Everything" can also be called "perfection" because it includes everything, an infinite amount of everything. This is what God is. If God doesn't exists, the only thing left for you to be is nothing. If he exists then you are part of the "everything", a part of perfection that is not restricted by time , thus you can't die.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Stickman said:


> I respectfully disagree.


Thank you for your honesty :tongue: I guess I didn't explain it well. It's hard for me to explain things.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd love to believe in some kind of afterlife or reincarnation... but I really can't comprehend it enough to believe in it.

The way I see it, living as if, when I die, it's all over, honestly gives my life more meaning. So if I live life to the fullest and then come to find out I'm not completely gone when I die, well that will be a pleasant surprise :laughing:


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Stickman said:


> I respectfully disagree.


I think he was just trying to explaing the laws of conservation of mass and energy in terms of religion/spirituality? An interesting take on things. One that I believe is just trying to force the rhetoric to fit with the way things are but that is a different issue.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Stickman @LandOfTheSnakes Do you hold any beliefs? If so, which are they?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> I'd love to believe in some kind of afterlife or reincarnation... but I really can't comprehend it enough to believe in it.
> 
> The way I see it, living as if, when I die, it's all over, honestly gives my life more meaning. So if I live life to the fullest and then come to find out I'm not completely gone when I die, well that will be a pleasant surprise :laughing:


...unless you're in Hell.


* *


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I theologically believe in the existence of both (though my views on hell are more in line with C.S Lewis; not very traditional), but that doesn't make them my preference. 

Both places are incredibly abstract, out-of-this-world by definition, and impossible for me to grasp. I can't make a final judgement until I actually encounter them, but for now my finite, lazy mind is more comfortable with the idea of just *poofing* out of existence like a dead flame. 

But those are the conclusions of a limited mind. I won't give myself enough credit to say that they're "right".


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

nburns said:


> ...unless you're in Hell.
> 
> 
> * *


What if it is 1% in hell and 99% in heaven?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> What if it is 1% in hell and 99% in heaven?


Hmm... tough decision. But I might still take the safe choice. It seems prudent.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

nburns said:


> Hmm... tough decision. But I might still take the safe choice. It seems prudent.


0.1% and 99.9%??????


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

nburns said:


> Hmm... tough decision. But I might still take the safe choice. It seems prudent.


 :frustrating:

Why so scared of hell???

It might bring endless possibilities, unlike inexistence. Maybe there are loopholes in hell laws, maybe you are good and become Satan's secret assistant or something. Ok, likely not but inexistence means it's over.
And the worst thing about suffering is that there's a chance of dying in some way, once you're dead there's nothing to lose, you might as well keep existing and see how it goes.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> @_Stickman_ @_LandOfTheSnakes_ Do you hold any beliefs? If so, which are they?


Yes, but not any that have anything to do with the afterlife.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> :frustrating:
> 
> Why so scared of hell???
> 
> ...


I guess if you were going to be there, it might be sort of fun. :kitteh:


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Stickman said:


> Yes, but not any that have anything to do with the afterlife.


What beliefs exactly? I'm really curious. (I you don't want to answer for any reason, then don't, I understand you.)


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> I think he was just trying to explaing the laws of conservation of mass and energy in terms of religion/spirituality? An interesting take on things. One that I believe is just trying to force the rhetoric to fit with the way things are but that is a different issue.


A premise that the explanation was based on was that god is everything. I disagree with that.

And if you consider that statement to be wrong, then you also consider his initial statement(if god exists you live forever/if god doesn't exist then nothing exists(possibly paraphrasing)) to be wrong as well.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> What beliefs exactly? I'm really curious. (I you don't want to answer for any reason, then don't, I understand you.)


No it's ok.

I didn't mention my beliefs, because they don't really matter in context.

I believe that our consciousness doesn't survive death. I believe that the best course of action in life is to "make the most of it", by which I mean pursuing and preserving happiness.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

nburns said:


> I guess if you were going to be there, it might be sort of fun. :kitteh:


:kitteh:

But it's unlikely I'd go to hell :crushed: :angel:


* *




LOL jk, I'll even share my assistant position with you if you come roud:


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

nburns said:


> ...unless you're in Hell.
> 
> 
> * *


If Heaven and Hell exist, and I go to Hell for the life I live, I wouldn't want to go to Heaven tbh


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, all I can say is that there is a 50/50 chance that it does it exist. However, I don't see that answer.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

SimplyRivers said:


> Well, all I can say is that there is a 50/50 chance that it does it exist. However, I don't see that answer.


That's because it's not a "50/50 chance"...


----------

